# Wanting to adopt 1-2yr old Golden Companion N.Ca



## Valtine (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi. We are located in N.California and are looking to adopt a Golden Companion about 1-2 yrs of age that wants to be smothered with Love. We are looking for one that would get along with our cats, a rescue greyhound and 2 kids age 9yr and 6 yrs. He/She would always be inside with our greyhound. Side yard to go potty in backyard. Sleep in any human or dog bed it chooses. Daily walks and lots of playing with humans. Husband usually works from home and days he doesn't we have a dog walker that comes by mid day for dog potty, walk and then not too long after we all are home from school. 

I have been looking everyday on shelter sites. Filled out applications with rescue Norcal Golden Retriever, Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and even Guide Dogs for the blind in San Rafael. Gave my info to FireFox Golden Retrievers kennels in case they get one back that age. 

Thought it couldn't hurt to reach out here too. Here is my email if any leads [email protected].

Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

Have you been approved for adoption through one of the GR Rescues and currently on a wait list?

There's a FB Group that has available Goldens you might be interested in-

Golden Rescues and Rehomes in US and Canada

Good luck in your search


----------



## Valtine (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Carolina. I'm not on any waiting list yet. 

I received an email back from Norcal and a phone call today that they are passing my info onto the local coordinator so we can go through the interview process. Their email said that age is in high demand and the wait can be long.

I sent a follow up email to Homeward trying to see how we can go about starting the interview process so I can get on the list. I know their busy too and will get back to me when they get a chance. 
We shouldn't have any problem being approved. We had to get approved for our greyhounds and we are still active with them because we sometimes foster greyhounds too when needed. Been with the greyhound group for about 12 years. 

I will check out the FB page.

Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I wouldn't think you'll have any problems being approved since you've been with the Greyhound Group that long.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know that with the rescue group I volunteer for there is quite a long wait for that age group. It might help to mention to the groups if you are willing to take on any types of more challenging rescues (medical, fearful, resource guarding, etc.). The more flexible folks are with our rescue group the easier it is to match them with a dog.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You might also contact active breeders in your area if you are able to pay for a dog w preliminary training, etc- sometimes they wash out and are sold to pet homes.


----------

